# Fusion 360 masters: Merging faces and/or polyline segments?



## Randy (Jan 16, 2018)

So, I've been working in AutoCAD for the last 13+ years, and Sketchup for 3D work for ~the last 8 years. I've got a few hundred components I've built in AutoCAD over that time and I'm recently more interested in getting those designs CAM ready, so I shifted over to Fusion 360.

There was a mild learning curve but I've gotten pretty far in 360, as far as being able to do most things. My current frustration is that all of my polyline segments show up when I extrude my surfaces. That's not a big deal because they're only visible with edges enabled but when I go to fillet or chamfer my edges, it wants to prioritize the polylines as part of the face and it'll send an error because it's basically trying to follow the shape of the guitar AND the polylines on the opposite axis.

Ideally, I'd like the shape of my outlines to extrude with no polyline segments visible on the sides (like one solid piece). I started using 'boundary' , 'join' and 'pedit' commands and others to merge the polylines before I dump to Fusion 360 but the segments still remain visible. I've tried merging the faces in patch but they don't appear to do anything...? Any ideas? Pic below for reference.


----------



## JYNX2 (Jan 16, 2018)

I can try to have a look at it, if i had the file. I have worked in fusion; however, i'm no expert.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 16, 2018)

You'll have to play around with splines rather than polylines. You'll get better visual flow (and chamfer/fillet performance) once you get it down.


----------



## Randy (Jan 17, 2018)

Quick update to this, Jynx pointed out a couple gaps in the polylines of this specific model but as an overall strategy, it looks like filleting the edges first and then carving out the cavities/recesses is a serviceable workaround to at least get my dxf files useable.

Fusion seems to have some quirks that you just kinda have to work around (doesn't seem to like compound fillets or chamfers a along the same edges for example) or just leave those features out and do them by hand after the machine gets done with it. 

I'm still curious about a way to either unite all my polylines as one closed line, or merge all the faces along the 'sides' of my body into one. Might just be a blind spot between the two programs though.


----------

